# A casa meva és casa vostra



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Benvinguts! Passeu, passeu._
_De les tristors en farem fum. *A *casa meva és casa vostra_
_si és que hi ha cases d'algú._

QUALSEVOL NIT POT SORTIR EL SOL, Jaume Sisa.

Cap comentari d'aquest "*a *casa meva és casa vostra"? 
Jo tota la vida havia entès que la cançó deia "Que casa meva és casa vostra" i ara que tinc el CD veig que hi diu (i si paro bé l'orella escolto) "A casa meva..." Trobo que és una construcció estranya...


----------



## betulina

Ostres!  Jo també em pensava que deia "que"! Sí, és molt curiós... Però s'interpreta de la mateixa manera, no?

Salut (atxim!  ) i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Ostres!  Jo també em pensava que deia "que"! Sí, és molt curiós... Però s'interpreta de la mateixa manera, no?
> 
> Salut (atxim!  ) i bon cap de setmana!


 
Bé, jo la segueixo entenent com quan hi escoltava "que", però no deixa de sorprendre'm l'ús de la preposició _a_... Fins i tot em sonaria perfecte "casa meva és casa vostra" i punt... 

Ens haurem de posar en contacte amb el senyor Sisa


----------



## Mph redux

uala, a mi també m'has deixat sorprès, és una cançó que m'agrada molt i l'havia posat en una de les meves històries. Sempre havia pensat que era "que" també, no ho veig el sentit d'aquest "a"...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs us ho prometo: hi diu "a"; i, a més, escoltada amb atenció ho veus clar... Res, a partir d'ara, haurem de cantar "a casa meva és casa vostra" o fer la nostra pròpia versió amb "que".


----------



## joanet

No em digueu per què, però és molt habitual posar aquesta preposició a davant de "a casa de" o del més catalanitzat "a can". _Això és a can Anaya._. Fa temps vaig llegir-ho en algun lloc, que m'encantaria recordar, coses sobre "can" i "cal"

Alternança entre Can/cal/ca n'/ca l':

Ca l'Oriol (la casa on viu l'Oriol)
Ca n'Oriol (la casa on viu n'Oriol)
[només hi trobem diferències dialectals]

Però vegem això:

Can Oriol (la família, la llar, etc.)
Cal Oriol (la família, la llar, etc.)
[sembla il·lògic, perquè s'hauria d'apostrofar, però funciona com a "substantiu" i per tant és invariable].

No dic que això sigui així, dic que recordo alguna cosa així i voldria que algú m'ho confirmés/negués...

joanet


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

joanet said:


> No em digueu per què, però és molt habitual posar aquesta preposició a davant de "a casa de" o del més catalanitzat "a can". _Això és a can Anaya._.


 
Seriosament? Doncs a mi és una construcció que se'm fa estranya: fins i tot havia pensat en posar-me en contacte amb el senyor Sisa perquè amablement m'expliqués per què diu "A casa meva és casa vostra" (de la mateixa manera que m'agradaria saber perquè Pau Riba va cantar a la noia de "porcelana" )

Pensava que havia trobar un nyap lingüístic més en el rock català!


----------



## chics

> és molt habitual posar aquesta preposició a davant de "a casa de" o del més catalanitzat "a can". _Això és a can Anaya._


 
Doncs jo mai no ho havia sentit. 

Respecte a la cançó, jo també pensava que era amb "que" però vaig sentir una versió (si no recordo malament, a _Flor de nit_, de Dagoll Dagom) on no deia res. És a dir, _Casa meva és casa vostra_. Ho dic d'oïdes -no tenia la lletra a mà en aquell moment... 

També penso que aquest a inicial és una mica un nyap...

EDICIÓ: He trobat la lletra de la versió de Dagoll Dagom, i és una versió. De tota manera conserven la frase, i ells no posen la *a*. 
Casa meva és casa
teva aquesta nit​Podeu sentir-ho -i veure-ho- aquí, i llegir-ho aquí (pàg. 26 del guió).


----------



## Xerinola

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Seriosament? Doncs a mi és una construcció que se'm fa estranya: fins i tot havia pensat en posar-me en contacte amb el senyor Sisa perquè amablement m'expliqués per què diu "A casa meva és casa vostra" (de la mateixa manera que m'agradaria saber perquè Pau Riba va cantar a la noia de "porcelana" )
> 
> Pensava que havia trobar un nyap lingüístic més en el rock català!


 
Hola,
A mi, sincerament, em sona molt i molt estrany això de: " a casa meva és casa vostra". Abans de llegir el fil d'en Joanet, pensava que era clarament un error...

Fins ara,
X:


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sí, a veure què ens diu el Joanet, perquè jo tampoc no ho veig gens clar.


----------

